
Show HN: ScriptObservatory.org – How much malicious JavaScript goes unnoticed? - andy112
https://scriptobservatory.org/
======
andy112
Hi all. This is a side-project I've been working on for a while now. From the
FAQs page:

Why is something like this a good idea?

JavaScript, iframes, and other embedded web content have the potential to
cause your browser to take unwanted and even harmful actions on your behalf,
however visibility into what you're running as you browse is very limited.
After-the-fact analysis of what you were sent is (in nearly all cases)
outright impossible.

If you have any thoughts or want a few interesting queries to get started, get
in touch. Feedback is welcome!

